# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Wrdet ihr eure Uni weiterempfehlen?

## SteffiChap

Hallo,

mich wrde mal interessieren, wo ihr studiert und ob ihr eure Uni zuknftigen Studenten weiterempfehlen wrdet?! Es gibt ja verschiedene Unirankings, aber da die anonym sind und nur aus Zahlen bzw. Benotungen bestehen, fnde ich es ganz interessant, eure Meinungen zu eurer Uni zu lesen, zu erfahren, ob ihr zufrieden seid, ob ihr dorthin wolltet oder die ZVS zugeteilt hat und was schtzt ihr besonders an eurer Uni, was geht gar nicht?!

Ich hoffe, ich habe keinen Thread bersehen, in dem es schon einmal um die selbe Thematik ging, wenn doch, sorry  :Grinnnss!: 

Liebe Gre, Steffi

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Ich hoffe, ich habe keinen Thread bersehen, in dem es schon einmal um die selbe Thematik ging, wenn doch, sorry


Gott bewahre hast natrlich keinen Fred bersehen, obwohl warte mal
ich entdecke gerade einen neuen Button hier "Suchen" ja jetzt warte
mal.......
Ergebnisse:
http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...ad.php?t=29942
http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...ead.php?t=2309

Wer htte das gedacht....

PS: Wrde meine Uni natrlich weiterempfehlen!

PPS: Und eh jetzt wieder kommt "Fred ist schon so alt", sonst seit ihr auch immer fix mitm Rea-Wagen  :hmmm...:

----------


## SteffiChap

Danke Coxy  :Grinnnss!:  sehr nett von dir (den sarkastischen Unterton berlese ich jetzt einfach mal). Ich dachte mir, dass sich vielleicht aus heutiger Sicht jemand uern mchte (aus 2002 und 2006 war mir jetzt schon zu lange her, aber wahrscheinlich hat sich an den Unis gar nichts gendert und die Zufriedenheit wird auch gleich geblieben sein  :hmmm...:  ).
Mit "ich hoffe ich habe keinen Thread bersehen", war ich ebenfalls von aktuellen Diskussionen ausgegangen.

----------


## SteffiChap

> PPS: Und eh jetzt wieder kommt "Fred ist schon so alt", sonst seit ihr auch immer fix mitm Rea-Wagen



Zu spt  :Grinnnss!:  Na gut, dann vielleicht an alter Stelle weiter  :hmmm...:

----------


## SteffiChap

Schade nur, dass im ersten Fred 7 von 8 Seiten ausschlielich mit Diskussionen ber Msli und Rassismus gespickt sind und der zweite nur 2 Seiten lang ist und 8 Jahre alt. *grummel*

----------


## Jemine

Ok, wollt den Link grad nochmal posten aber ist wieder Tagesschau.de Spam  :Woow: 
Hab grad gesehen, dass du ihn schon gesehen hast und der bei dir nicht funzt  :Nixweiss: .
Sorry.

----------


## Hildy

oh nrw hat die studiengebhren abgeschafft :Woow:  das wr mir neu :Grinnnss!:  ich musste erst vor kurzem frs sommersemester 716euro blechen. aber mal an alle nrwler bei der landtagswahl schn brav eine partei whlen, die die gebhren wieder abschafft wie die spd oder so zum beispiel :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ria84

> NRW und Hessen haben es mittlerweile wieder abgeschafft.


 Also des wr mir jetzt auch neu. Hab auf dem Link gelesen, dass Saarland sie wieder abschaffen will und Hessen sie seit 2008 abgeschafft hat. Aber von NRW stand da nix. Also die haben wohl noch Studiengebhren.
Habe hier allerdings auch gelesen, dass in Marburg Studiengebhren erhoben werden(??) :Nixweiss:  Marburg liegt bei mir aber in Hessen... h??? Nun versteh ich gar nix mehr...

Naja jedenfalls haben Lbeck, Kiel und Rostock keine und das ist alles was zhlt :Top:  :Top: 

LG,Ria

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Habe hier allerdings auch gelesen, dass in Marburg Studiengebhren erhoben werden(??) Marburg liegt bei mir aber in Hessen... h??? Nun versteh ich gar nix mehr...
> 
> LG,Ria


hast du vielleicht das nicht in meinem Beitrag berlesen ?




> Studiengebhren zahlt man auch in Leipzig, in Marburg ( da hat es ein Gerichtsverfahren gegen die Studiengebhren gegeben, was erfolgreich war, weil in der hessischen Verfassung eine Klausel war, die Studiengebhren verbietet, ob es neue Vorste zur Einfhrung von Studiengebhren gibt, wei ich allerdings nicht) in Jena und in Rostock *nicht*

----------


## Pheefke

sry fr die Falschinfo bzg NRW. Wird aber gerade cdu intern diskutiert und mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach der Wahl abgeschafft. Googelt mal. Hab meine Info von studis-online.

Morgen werd ich mal wieder nach Wrzburg fahren, um noch wrmer mit meiner hoffentlich zuknftigen Unistadt zu werden  :Grinnnss!: 

 :Grinnnss!:  Schade, dass gerade Ferien sind, sonst htt ich mich mal rotzfrech mit in ne Schemie (das heisst nicht Kemie^^) Vorlesung reingesetzt.

----------


## Strodti

In Marburg zahlt man keine Studiengebhren. Nur diesen Semesterbeitrag. Der fllt hier allerdings mit 230 Euro sehr ppig aus. Das ist fr Studentenwerkbeitrag, AStA-Beitrag, irgendeine Verwaltungsgebhr und das Semesterticket (das hier brigens super toll ist, da wir auch den IC nutzen knnen  :bhh:  )

----------


## MissGarfield83

> In Marburg zahlt man keine Studiengebhren. Nur diesen Semesterbeitrag. Der fllt hier allerdings mit 230 Euro sehr ppig aus. Das ist fr Studentenwerkbeitrag, AStA-Beitrag, irgendeine Verwaltungsgebhr und das Semesterticket (das hier brigens super toll ist, da wir auch den IC nutzen knnen  )


Bei uns in FFM kostet der Spa 273,50 ohne den Luxus IC zu fahren *grummel*

----------


## Ria84

Huhu,




> hast du vielleicht das nicht in meinem Beitrag berlesen ?
> 
> 
> Zitat:
> Zitat von Khiri  
> 
> Studiengebhren zahlt man auch in Leipzig, in Marburg ( da hat es ein Gerichtsverfahren gegen die Studiengebhren gegeben, was erfolgreich war, weil in der hessischen Verfassung eine Klausel war, die Studiengebhren verbietet, ob es neue Vorste zur Einfhrung von Studiengebhren gibt, wei ich allerdings nicht) in Jena und in Rostock nicht


<ja hast recht. Hatte ich zwar gelesen, aber anders verstanden...da ich das ganze Zeugs in Klammern nicht so fr voll genommen hab...

Also bekommt Marburg auf meiner Liste nun auch einen Strich fr "keine Studiengebhren"  :hmmm...: 

Danke nochmal.

(Mal ne Zusatzfrage...woher bekommt man so ein Bildchen unten in seinem Profil wo steht wie lange es noch dauert bis man xxx hat?? ich will auch so eins =)

----------


## abi07

> in ne Schemie (das heisst nicht Kemie^^) Vorlesung reingesetzt.


Oh, oh, oh...da muss ich wohl jemanden wieder davon abbringen, nach Wrzburg zu gehen...sind schon genug Leute hier, die so komisch sprechen... :hmmm...: 

Ach ja, sorry frs OT.  :Blush:

----------


## SteffiChap

> Huhu,
> 
> 
> <ja hast recht. Hatte ich zwar gelesen, aber anders verstanden...da ich das ganze Zeugs in Klammern nicht so fr voll genommen hab...
> 
> Also bekommt Marburg auf meiner Liste nun auch einen Strich fr "keine Studiengebhren" 
> 
> Danke nochmal.
> 
> (Mal ne Zusatzfrage...woher bekommt man so ein Bildchen unten in seinem Profil wo steht wie lange es noch dauert bis man xxx hat?? ich will auch so eins =)


Hey Ria,

lass uns doch zusammen in Marburg anfangen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ria84

Huhu,
mal wieder back to Topic  :hmmm...: 

Hat jemand was zu *Kiel* oder/und *Lbeck* zu sagen? das wre echt toll von euch Leute. hab auch schon im Ortsforum gepostet, aber bis jetzt noch keine Antwort  :Frown: 

LG,Ria

----------


## bremer

Hier kommt was zu *Lbeck:*

Hab grad das 1. Semester hinter mir gebracht. Wir sind etwas ber 200 Leute und pro Prptisch 6. Mit dem prppen fngt man nach 6 Wochen an, vorher hat man eine allg. Einfhrung in die Anatomie und absolviert einen "Erste-Hilfe-Kurs". In den ersten 6 Wochen schliesst man ebenso mit der Termin Veranstaltung ab, die man allein durchs Kennen der Altklausur besteht.

Wchentliche Anatomie-Testate versssen einem das Studentenleben nicht gerade, der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist stark prferabhngig, genauso wie die Qualitt der Vorlesungen von den Vortragenden. 
Neben Anatomie gibt es noch Physik, Bio und Chemie Vorlesung. Dann noch etwas, dass sich Anatomie am Lebenden nennt. Das einzig Nennenswert an jener Veranstaltung ist das gegenseitige Spritzen von Kochsalzlsung in den Gluteus Medius/Maximus.
Die Praktikas in Biologie und Chemie finden komplett im Semester statt, Physikpraktikum im SoSe.

Die meisten sind aufgrund der Anatomie-Testate und der sehr schwankenden Qualitt zu den Physik und Bio Vorlesung nicht hingegangen. Allerdings zeigt die Durchfallquote von weniger als 1% (3 Leute), dass der Vorlesungsbesuch auch nicht unbedingt ntig ist.
Durch Physik sind schon etwas mehr durchgefallen, aber auch die Klausur ist durch Altklausur mehr als machbar.

Das Anatomieinstitut ist im allg. sehr daran interessiert, die Studiensituation hier so gut wie mglich zu gestalten, als jngstes Beispiel gilt die gerade beschlossene Verlngerung der Bibliotheksffnungszeiten und es wird sehr viel evaluiert. 

Die Stadt selbst ist fr mich jetzt nicht so besonders attraktiv, allerdings habe ich sie ja auch nur im Winter kennen gelernt. Ausserdem bin ich auch mehr der Grosstadttyp.

----------


## Ria84

@bremer: Danke, dass du was zu Lbeck gesagt hast. Kommt wohl bei mir auf OP. 1...und das obwohl ich aus Berlin komme. Der Satz:



> Die Stadt selbst ist fr mich jetzt nicht so besonders attraktiv, allerdings habe ich sie ja auch nur im Winter kennen gelernt. Ausserdem bin ich auch mehr der Grosstadttyp.


 macht mir schon ein wenig Angst und bange. Wrde natrlich auch viiiiiiiel viel lieber in ner Grostadt bleiben oder bzw in ner anderen Grostadt studieren, aber Berlin ist bei mir trotz SK3 nicht drin und Hamburg oder Kln kann ich mit SK5 und meiner Note selbst an erster Stelle wohl auch knicken  :Frown: 

Man muss wohl sehen, dass man das Beste draus macht. Lbeck is ja wenigstens schon mal nicht so klein wie Aschaffenburg z.B., wo ich 3Jahre whrend meiner Ausbildung gewohnt habe *grusel*. Und wenn ich die 3Jahre in einer Stadt mit rund 60.000-70.000Einwohnern "berlebt" habe, dann wird Lbeck mit seinen knapp ber 200.000 doch machbar sein :Grinnnss!: 

Vielleicht wei ja noch wer was zu Kiel oder Rostock? Oder evtl. auch Greifswald? Wre suuuper :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

P.s. Nun wei die kleine Ria immer noch nicht wie sie so eine "Schlange" bzw Skala unten in ihr Profil bekommt wo steht wie lange es noch dauert bis ich endltich anfangen kann zu studieren z.B. ...

----------


## vergessen

Wie sieht es mit Mannheim und Heidelberg aus?

----------


## Strodti

@Berliner: Dann schaut euch Marburg lieber vorher nochmal an... ich fhle mich zwar pudelwohl hier, aber ich kann verstehen, dass einem grostadtgewhnten Studenten hier nach einigen Monaten die Provinz auf die Nerven geht oder langweilt. Es gibt zwar dank Semesterticket immer dir Mglichkeit in 40-50 min in Frankfurt zu sein, aber vielleicht ist euch das hier wirklich zu klein.

----------


## THawk

Ich hab nicht selber in Greifswald studiert, kenne aber einige Studis dort und war schon mehrfach oben - da es dich eher in eine Grostadt zieht, wrde ich an deiner Stelle Greifswald ganz bald ausschlieen  :Meine Meinung: 
Dort besonders ist die Semester-Zeiten-Verteilung im klinischen Abschnitt. Ich persnlich und die meisten meiner Freunde dort finden's bescheiden, aber fr sehr forschungs- / auslandswillige mag es vielleicht interessant sein.

----------


## Gromeister

Ich studiere in Mannheim seit dem ersten Semester und muss sagen, dass ich die Lage hier sehr gut finde. Die Vorklinik ist durch ein modulares System gekennzeichnet, in dem Themen organbezogen abgehandelt werden. Wenn man zum Beispiel das Modul Atmung hat, so macht man die komplette Anatomie, Physiologie und Biochemie, die zum Atmungssystem gehrt. Die Lehrenden sind sehr bemht, die Ausstattung der Unterrichtsrume und der Labore ist top. Fr nhere Informationen kann ich www.marecum.de empfehlen.

----------


## lilawoman

@Ria   : Du wolltest doch wissen, wie bzw. wo man solche Ticker herbekommt,also hier htte ich ein Link fr dich http://www.tickerfactory.com/ezticke...r_designer.php
oder der hier http://ticker.7910.org/deu

----------


## stellam19

Kann auch jemand was zu Dsseldorf, Aachen, Duisburg-Essen sagen?

----------


## Zanza

Ich will ja schon seit Taaaagen mal hier was zu Aachen schreiben, jetzt, wo tatschlich jemand was dazu wissen will, bin ich natrlich gezwungen, das auch zu tun  :hmmm...: 

Also, ich hab jetzt das erste Semester fast hinter mir, kann also noch nicht soo viel sagen, aber ich versuchs mal.

Also, Aachen als Stadt find ich toll, es ist nicht riesig, aber gro genug, das heit, man hat alles, was man braucht und kann auch wunderbar weggehen, da Aachen eben die einzige Grostadt hier in der nheren Umgebung ist, anders als eben im Ruhrgebiet, wo man eine riesige Stadt hat und deswegen nicht alles am Ort. Es ist aber eben auch nicht so gro, dass man ewig weite Wege htte, ich bin in fnf Minuten am Klinikum und in sieben in der Stadt (mit dem Bus, mit dem Fahrrad dauerts auf einer Strecke immer lnger, weil Aachen, trotz der Nhe zu den Niederlanden, erstaunlich bergig ist  :hmmm...:  ) und zu der Kommilitonin, die am weitesten von mir weg wohnt, fahr ich mit dem Bus 25 Minuten. Also kann man auch durchaus mal spontan was machen, ohne erst ewige Strecken einplanen zu mssen, was ich durchaus von Vorteil finde.
Ansonsten hat Aachen auch eine schne Innenstadt, mit dem Marktplatz und Rathaus und natrlich dem Dom.
Auerdem ist man super schnell in den Niederlanden und Belgien, ersteres ist ziemlich praktisch, wenn man unerwartet Sonntag abends noch Besuch kriegt und irgendwas kochen will  :hmmm...: 
Zu Aachen als Stadt allgemein kann ich nur den Thread von Muriel im Aachen-Forum empfehlen: Alles, was Aachen so lebenswert macht oder so was in der Art.

Jetzt zur Uni.
Hier gibts ja seit einigen Jahren einen Modellstudiengang, den jetzt im Herbst die ersten mit wohl durchaus guten Ergebnissen abgeschlossen hat.

Im ersten Semester sieht das Ganze so aus, dass man an den ersten drei Tagen Einfhrungsveranstaltungen hat, fr die man einer Gruppe mit zwlf Leuten zugeteilt wird und dann mit Tutoren aus hheren Semestern mal das Klinikum anschaut und alle mglichen Sachen erledigt wie Bibausweis holen und so weiter und auch abends weggeht.
Meine Tutoren am Anfang waren nicht soo toll, aber das war auch die Ausnahme, alle, mit denen ich sonst so gesprochen habe, waren echt begeistert und ich auch, als ich dann mit einer anderen Gruppe abends was gemacht habe.
Nach diesen drei Tagen gehts dann los mit dem so genannten Einfhrungsblock, in dem man morgens Vorlesungen zu allen mglichen Sachen wie Notfallmedizin und Hygiene hat und am Nachmittag dann diverse Praktika und POL-Runden zu diesen Themen. Das hat echt Spa gemacht und man hat auch wirklich was gelernt und sowohl die Dozenten (viele Jungassis aus der Ansthesie zum Beispiel) als auch die Tutoren aus den hheren Semestern wollten uns wirklich was beibringen und waren echt motiviert bei der Sache. Am Ende gabs dann die erste Klausur, aber die war auch mehr so ne Spaklausur, da ist kaum jemand durchgefallen.
Danach gehts dann richtig los, erstmal hauptschlich mit Chemie und Physik je drei bis vier Mal die Woche und ein paar Termivorlesungen und dann die Seminare dazu. Bio hatten wir am Anfang einmal die Woche und zustzlich hat man an einem Nachmittag in der Woche immer ein Physikpraktikum.
Die Chemievorlesungen waren nicht soo toll, der Prof hat das etwas zu wrtlich genommen, man konnte im Zeeck quasi mitlesen, was er gesagt hat, zu den Vorlesungen ist man auch mehr gegangen, um mitzubekommen, was er NICHT sagt, was man also nicht lernen muss.
Physik war an sich ganz in Ordnung, aber viiiel zu verwirrend, wenn man nicht Physik-begeistert ist und einfach nur die Klausur bestehen will. Das Praktikum dazu war teilweise gut und berwiegend nervig, weil die Versuche nicht so funktioniert haben, wie sie sollten, aber gut, das berlebt man auch  :hmmm...: 
Die Chemieklausur war dann schon Anfang Dezember, da sind glaub ich etwa 15% durchgefallen, aber inklusive Zahnis (die irgendwie immer schlechtere Schnitte haben als wir  :bhh:  ).
Zu der Zeit haben auch die Physikvorlesungen aufgehrt und es ging richtig los mit Zellbio, also mehrmals die Woche Bio und Biochemievorlesung und spter Physio, die auch fast alle ziemlich gut waren. Zu denen sollte man auch hingehen, da die Zellbioklausur die Siebklausur des ersten Semesters ist mit 50-60% Durchfallquote.
Am Ende schreibt man dann noch Termi, Physik und eben Zellbio, danach hat man dann jeweils acht Tage Chemie- und Biopraktikum, wobei bei Bio auch noch ne Klausur dazu kommt. Bio ist wirklich interessant, Chemie meistens eher nicht so...

Im zweiten Semester hat man dann Zellbio II mit Biochemie, Physio, Histo (dazu hat man die ersten drei Wochen des SoSe Praktikum) und Humangenetik, auerdem Biometrie, Psycho und IPO, also Interdisziplinre Propdeutik der Organsysteme. Die Klausuren von IPO und ZB sind zweigeteilt, man hat also quasi stndig Klausuren, ist dafr aber auch, wenn man alle auf Anhieb besteht, Ende Juli fertig und hat dann, wenn man kein KPP mehr machen muss, den ganzen Sommer frei  :Top: 
Mehr zum Modellstudiengang auf der Seite vom UKA.

Das Klinikum ist jetzt nicht wirklich ein Augenschmeichler auf den ersten Blick, steht aber unter Denkmalschutz und ist das grte eingebudige Uniklinikum in Europa... was man auch merkt, wenn man mal "schnell" irgendwo hin will.
Im Klinikum, dem MTI und im Physikzentrum sind die meisten Veranstaltungen, das ist alles mehr oder weniger nah aneinander. Nur fr die Chemie- und Physikvorlesungen muss man in die Stadt.
Im Klinikum selbst gibt es zum einen die Medizinische Bib und zum anderen einen Lernraum, der auch rund um die Uhr offen ist, wie ich mir habe sagen lassen...
Die Fachschaft ist auch sehr engagiert und macht wirklich viel, vorallem guten Kaffee  :Grinnnss!: 

Studiengebhren gibts hier, mit dem Sozialbeitrag kommt man auf 690 pro Semester, also nicht ganz wenig. Aber man merkt, wo das Geld hinfliet, wir haben zum Beispiel das AIXTRA, ein Skillslab, wo man wirklich viele Kurse belegen kann zum Punktieren, Reanimation, Famu-Training und und und. Ist auch wirklich super ausgestattet!
Auch die Mikroskope in der Pathologie, wo wir jetzt auch das Biopraktikum haben, sind vor kurzem mit Studiengebhren gekauft worden, davor waren die, wie unser Dozent meinte, lter als er...

Allgemein herrscht unter den gut 250 Studenten im Semester (plus ungefhr 60 Zahnis) eigentlich ne nette Atmosphre und die Profs machen auch meistens den Eindruck, als wrden sie sich tatschlich freuen, dass Studenten da sind  :hmmm...: 

Aachen ist allerdings eine Maschistadt durch und durch, was man vorallendingen merkt, wenn man weiblich ist und abends weg geht, aber auch beim Hochschulsport macht es sich bemerkbar.. Trotzdem sind zumindest die Maschis und E-Techniker, die ich beim Judotraining kennengelernt hab, entgegen aller Gerchte echt nett  :bhh: 

So, ich denke, das sollte jetzt erstmal reichen...

Achso, und natrlich wrde ich Aachen weiterempfehlen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ria84

> @Ria : Du wolltest doch wissen, wie bzw. wo man solche Ticker herbekommt,also hier htte ich ein Link fr dich


  ::-bee:  :Top:  :Grinnnss!:  ::-stud:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  DANKE 

Marburg kommt bei mir auf Platz 5 erst. Denke aber dass ich auf alle Flle was von meiner 1.-3.OP bekomme. ist mir auch nen bissl zu klein mit seinen unter 100.000 EW...glaube so um die 80.000?!

Habe meine OP-Liste jetzt so gut wie fertig. ::-winky:

----------


## abi07

> Habe meine OP-Liste jetzt so gut wie fertig.


Dann lass mal hren!!!

----------


## Pheefke

So. Hatte heute Post vom Bafgamt. Es wird nun doch meine Heimatstadt Jena werden. :Grinnnss!: 
 Musste mich zwischen Wrzburg und Jena entscheiden. Die Studiengebhren sind wohl auch ein Grund mit fr Jene. Kenn die Stadt zwar in und auswendig, aber kann jemand evtl. was zum Studium sagen, speziell die Vorklinik?

Wrde mich sehr freuen

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

wr schon schade wenn du nach Jena gehen bzw. dort bleiben mtest, auch wenn Jena eine schne Umgebung hat (ich denke gern an den Jenzig, den schnen Wanderweg "Horizonatale" u.v.a.m.), die Stadt ist ja doch ein bisschen klein und wenn man da aufgewachsen ist, dann ist sptestens der Studienbeginn der Punkt an dem man mal in die Welt hinaus sollte, wie man so sagt

----------


## Pheefke

Das ist echt lieb von dir. Aber in der weiten Welt war ich schon. Bin ja schlielich einer der Opas die mit dem Studium noh anfangen.  :Grinnnss!:  Hab auch einach nen bissel Heimweh. Meine Eltern sind beide schon knapp ber 70 und mchte gerne auch noh ein bissel Zeit mit Ihnen zusammen verbringen und etwas zur Hand gehen. Konnte es mit 18 gar niht erwarten abzuhauen, meine eigenen vier Wnde zu haben und eigenes Geld verdienen.
Naja mit meinen nun 30 Lenzen ziehts mich nun zurck zur family, in die kernberge, auf meine alten Laufstrecken. Naja und wenn ich alles so schaffe, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, wer wei wo es einem nach dem Studium hinschlgt.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

-----------------------------

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

Na dann gr Jena schon von mir, muss echt auch mal wieder hin - eine guten Studienstart und eine glckliche Zeit mit deinen Eltern - und wie sagt man doch sicher nicht zu Unrecht:  "zu Hause ist es doch am Schnsten".  Alles Liebe !

----------


## Miniwini

Was meint ihr denn ist die beste bayrische Universitt?

----------


## Logo

> Was meint ihr denn ist die beste bayrische Universitt?


Die ist dort wo die Stadt liegt, welche Dir am lebenswertesten erscheint!
Der Ruf der Uni ist annhrend egal - interessiert keine Sau.
Auer vielleicht das eigene Ego  :hmmm...:

----------


## Miniwini

Naja den Ruf mein ich eher nicht   :Grinnnss!: 

Aber trotzdem danke ;)

----------


## Miyu

> Wie sieht es mit Mannheim und Heidelberg aus?


Wenn man auf Studiengebuehren von 604 Euro steht....prima.  :dagegen:

----------


## Linda-Lou

Mainz ist super. Wie einer der Vorredner schon erwhnt hat - man ist (zumindest) die Vorklinik lang nich von anderen Studis abgeschottet, der Campus ist super schn.
Mit (ich meine) 140 Pltzen ist der Studiengang nicht so berlaufen wie in anderen Unis.

----------


## epeline

gieen: 222 € mit semesterticket fr ganz hessen ( auch busse u co). leider kein ic wie die marburger

----------


## zyna

Zur Charit gab es ja schon einen ganz tollen ausfhrlichen Bericht. Ich bringe den mal auf den neusten Stand. 




> Vom Campur ansich hat man m.E. nicht sehr viel. Wenn man als ahnungloser Erstie ankommt zum Campus Charite Mitte sieht man ein schnes eingezuntes Areal mit vielen Wiese und schnen alten gebuden....dachte schon, hier kann man sich wohlfhlen
> Als Studierender erfhrt man dann schnell, dass das nur das Verwaltungsareal ist und wir Studenten dort eher selten angetroffen werden.


Also ich finde die Wiese vor der Anatomie eigentlich ganz schn. Und im Sommer haben wir da auch ab und zu drauen gesessen und gelernt. Ebenso ganz nett: Die Wiese hinter der Mensa.





> Die Uni zweigt sich auf 4 Campi auf. 
> Groes Problem dabei ist der enorme Abstand zwischen CCM Und CBF, sodass pendeln eindeutig ein Muss ist und sehr stressig, gerade an tagen mit anstrengenden Praktikas.
> Am Anfang sind die Praktikas in Dahlem (CBF) und gehen gerne mal bis 20 uhr und lnger...sodass es echt tzend ist von dort wieder wegzukommen.


Dazu muss ich sagen, dass es bei mir schon gar nicht mehr so schlimm war. Wir hatten immer gengend Zeit. Ab nchstes Semester soll die gesamte VK nach Mitte verlegt werden. Ob das so klappt ist eine andere Frage, aber immerhin fllt dann fr die ersten 4 Semester das pendeln weg. 




> Zweites Thema. Zu meinem Beginn haben sich HU und FU im bereich Medizin ja zur CUB zusammengeschlossen. Problem dabei war, dass jeder Standpunkt von sich behauptete "DER" Vorklinkstandpunkt zu sein. Der Streit wurde auf den Rcken der Studenten ausgtragen. In Mitte wurde gelehrt, aber Dahlem stellt die Klausur....80 prozent durchfallquote...und solche Spe
> Hat sich aber mit der zeit gebessert, wie jetzt die VK ist kann ich nicht sagen.....


Das war bei uns auch nicht mehr so krass. Das einzige negative: Im 3. Semester gab es zwei verschiedene Teile des Physiopraktikums. Eins in Dahlem und eins in Mitte. Da die beiden sich aber nicht abgesprochen haben, gab es zu manchen Themen zwei Praktika...




> Mit den Bibliotheken kenn ich mich nicht aus. Da ich am anfang hrte dass nur wenig bestand an bchern fr stundenten vorhanden ist (im vgl zur groen studentenzahl) hab ich von anfang an alle bcher gekauft und somit von zu hause aus gearbeitet.


Das mit dem kleinen Bestand kann ich so direkt nicht besttigen. Ich habe sehr viele Bcher aus der Bib ausgeliehen. Klar bekommt man von den aktuellen Auflagen nicht immer sofort eins, gerade in der Klausurzeit. Aber man kann sich das ja vorbestellen und dann immer fleiig alle paar Tage verlngern, so dass der Abgabetermin immer mglichst weit hinten liegt. Dann muss man auch nicht so schnell wieder abgeben, wenn jemand anders vorbestellt  :hmmm...: 





> wir haben pro semester glaube ich 3 seminargruppen die komplett auf englisch unterrichtet werden. und wir haben den reformstudiengang in dem es eine kombination von Klinik und Vorklinik von anfang gibt.


Das habe ich vorher noch nie gehrt.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Das mit dem kleinen Bestand kann ich so direkt nicht besttigen. *Ich habe sehr viele Bcher aus der Bib ausgeliehen*. Klar bekommt man von den aktuellen Auflagen nicht immer sofort eins, gerade in der Klausurzeit. Aber man kann sich das ja vorbestellen und dann *immer fleiig alle paar Tage verlngern*, so dass der Abgabetermin immer mglichst weit hinten liegt. Dann muss man auch nicht so schnell wieder abgeben, wenn jemand anders vorbestellt


womit dann ja doch eher dann die Aussage stimmt, dass man an Bcher, die man gerade braucht, nicht ran kommt, wenn das alle so wie du machen  :hmmm...:  wird aber leider fast nie unterbunden so was

----------


## zyna

Fakt ist aber, das ich trotzdem immer die Bcher bekommen habe, die ich brauchte. Was ja wiede fr den Bestand spricht.

----------


## Jemine

Wo ist das Problem, sich Bcher aus der Bib auzuleihen? Dafr sind die doch da... 
Ich bin kein Bib-Lerntyp, ich brauch meine gewohnte Umgebung.

----------


## SteffiChap

*push*

...vielleicht mag noch jemand...  :Blush:

----------


## Jemine

*hihi* Haben sich deine Plne wieder gedert?

----------


## SteffiChap

> *hihi* Haben sich deine Plne wieder gedert?


Stndig und immer wieder...  :Blush:  Schrecklich, ich wei  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Limab

> Heidelberg - ist recht unorganisiert, aber auf top Niveau. Viele schwrmen von Mannheim wegen des durchdachten Curriculums, wo man es definitiv einfacher hat, zu lernen.


Heidelberg ist im Vergleich mit anderen Unis - was ich so gehrt habe - die mit Abstand am organisiertesten! Ich wei zu Beginn des 5. Semesters bereits alle freien Tage, die ich in den nchsten drei Jahren haben werde und kann z.B. Famulaturen oder Auslandsaufenthalte perfekt planen. Und die Vorklinik fand ich auch immer super organisiert, man hat schon Wochen vor dem Semester seinen ganzen Stundenplan gehabt, v.a. seit es jetzt auch starplan gibt.

Klar gibt es manchmal berschneidungen, aber die kann man dank der super netten Leute in den Sekretariaten schnell und relativ problemlos lsen.

----------


## MangoKeeki

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein paar Fragen zur Uni Bonn. 
Ich wrde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich per PN jemand, der in Bonn studiert, bei mir melden knnte.
Gerne jemand der den Platz ber Wartezeit erhalten hat. 
Gre!  :Smilie:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich habe in Bonn nach Wartezeit studiert. Die vorklinik ist bei mir jetzt allerdings auch schon ein Weilchen her, du kannst mir trotzdem gerne Fragen per PN schicken.

----------


## Philly21

Rine frage: kennt jemand an der uni mainz (klinikgelnde) rin paar rckzugsortr, wo man ungehindert lernen, was essen, oder einfach fr sich sein kann?

Bin neu dorthin gewechselt und brauch ab und zu so ne kleine ruhe pause zwiachendurch  :Big Grin: 

Gerne auch per pn

----------


## Mr.Greenlight

Mannheim ist definitiv empfehlenswert! Hier hilft jeder jedem. Das Feeling hier ist einfach genial ;)

Einziger Nachteil vielleicht ist, dass hier die Physik und Chemie innerhalb von 4 Wochen abgehandelt wird was dazu fhrt, dass die sogenannten "Einfhrungswochen" sehr hart sind. Man hat einen so dichten Stundenplan, dass man teilweise nicht wei wann man lernen soll. Vor allem hat man in den Tagen vor der Chemieklausur noch Chemiepraktika in Heidelberg zu denen man pendeln muss. 

Aber danach wird es besser. Man hat zwar durch die Module alle drei Wochen eine Klausur aber so ist man sehr gut fr das Physikum vorbereitet und die Klausurinhalte sind gut verteilt.

Gru

----------


## MedGrazOle

Ich hatte ursprnglich einen Platz in Berlin erhalten, hab aber am Ende noch einen Studienplatztausch gemacht, um nher an der Familie zu sein. Im Nachhinein rgere ich mich aber, weil ich sehr viel gutes ber Berlin gehrt habe.

----------


## zad22

> Mannheim ist definitiv empfehlenswert! Hier hilft jeder jedem. Das Feeling hier ist einfach genial ;)
> 
> Einziger Nachteil vielleicht ist, dass hier die Physik und Chemie innerhalb von 4 Wochen abgehandelt wird was dazu fhrt, dass die sogenannten "Einfhrungswochen" sehr hart sind. Man hat einen so dichten Stundenplan, dass man teilweise nicht wei wann man lernen soll. Vor allem hat man in den Tagen vor der Chemieklausur noch Chemiepraktika in Heidelberg zu denen man pendeln muss. 
> 
> Aber danach wird es besser. Man hat zwar durch die Module alle drei Wochen eine Klausur aber so ist man sehr gut fr das Physikum vorbereitet und die Klausurinhalte sind gut verteilt.
> 
> Gru


Wie unterschiedlich doch die Studienablufe sein knnen. Hier in Frankfurt schreiben wir in der Klinik nur 2x pro Jahr alle Klausuren auf einmal (jeweils Ende Juni und Mitte Dezember) - je nach dem dann 9-12 Klausuren durschnittlich. Finde das Mannheimer System dagegen viel humaner und lerntechnisch durchdachter.

----------


## sophia333

Hey ihr Lieben! 
Ich berlege nach dem Physikum nach Heidelberg zu wechseln. Nach allem was ich gehrt und auch hier gelesen habe scheint die Uni wirklich super zu sein und auch die Stadt hat es mir angetan! Trotzdem mache ich mir noch ein bisschen Sorgen. Zum einen bin ich mir unsicher, ob es nach dem Physikum nicht schwer wird neue Freunde kennenzulernen. Die meisten Cliquen haben sich ja mit Sicherheit schon gefunden. Wobei das natrlich auch immer an einem selbst liegt. Auch habe ich habe schon von einigen Seiten gehrt, dass der Konkurrenzkampf in HD recht hoch sein soll. Kann das jemand besttigen? Und ist es auch dort so, dass es nach dem Physikum im Vergleich zur Vorklinik lerntechnisch besser wird? Ich habe das Thema Hobbys whrend der Vorklinik sehr weit zurckgestellt und wrde mich freuen in der Klinik wieder etwas mehr Zeit dafr zu haben  :Smilie:  das alles natrlich auerhalb der Klausurphasen! Also falls hier jemand aus dem schnen HD mitliest, ich wrde mich sehr ber eine Antwort freuen!

----------


## Aramina

Ich kann dir zur Uni in HD net viel sagen, komme ursprnglich aus einem benachbarten Landkreis, allerdings hatten wir in dem Haus in dem ich als Krankenschwester gearbeitet hab, einige rzte von dort und die meinten, dass HD oft berbewertet wird und viele sich was drauf einbilden, in HD studiert zu haben. HD selbst ist eine sehr schne Stadt, aber sehr teuer zum Wohnen (da werden die letzten Lchter berteuert an Studenten vermietet), bedenke das. Waren unter anderem Grnde, warum ich nicht nach HD gegangen bin, obwohls die nchste Uni gewesen wre.

Wegen der neuen Leute: ich bin nach dem Physikum in ein komplett neues Semester gekommen, war nicht schwer, Anschluss zu finden. Grad ums Physikum rum mischt sich das alles nochmal durch, das bleibt alles net so fix.

----------


## Limab

Hey Sophia,

Heidelberg ist eine wunderschne Stadt, perfekt zum Studieren (auer die Wohnungspreise).
Konkurrenzkampf haben wir keinen, das ist ein seltsames Gercht. Wenn man ne Frage hat, hilft dir hier jeder weiter  :Smilie: 
Das 1. klinische Semester ist die Propdeutik - ein entspannteres Semester wirst du im Studium nicht haben. Danach wirds wieder etwas stressiger, aber es lsst sich definitiv trotzdem gut mit Hobbys vereinbaren.
Ich glaub man findet nach dem Physikum relativ schnell Anschluss, da sowieso sehr viele entweder herwechseln oder von einem hheren Semester kommen. Um das zu verdeutlichen: Es haben glaub um die 300 Leute bei uns Physikum geschrieben, im 5. Semester waren wir dann 400, es wurde also stark aufgestockt.

----------


## anni_anatomy19

Hey, kann jemand vielleicht etwas zu *Mainz* und/oder *Halle-Wittenberg* erzhlen?  :Smilie: 
Ein paar generelle Infos und ob's euch gefllt/ ihr euch wohlfhlt, wrden mir auch schon reichen.

----------


## anni94

@ sophia333: Ich hab auch in Heidelberg studiert und stehe jetzt vor dem 2. Staatsexamen.
Die Klinik in Heidelberg ist gut strukturiert und durchdacht, wie ich finde. Bei der Umsetzung haperts manchmal noch.
Es gibt einmal die Propdeutik direkt nach dem Physikum, hier wird in 4 Wochen Blcken das ganze Basic-Klinik Zeug vermittelt (Pharma, Patho, Mibi ...). Die Propdeutik ist - bis auf Pharma - sehr entspannt und lerntechnisch absolut zu meistern. Auch die Anwesenheit hlt sich in Grenzen. Zeit also fr Hobbys und Co.
Dann kommt entweder Innere oder Chirurgie (die eine Hlfte des Jahrgangs macht das eine, die andere das andere). Was man zuerst hat ist letztlich egal, das "erste" Semester ist immer etwas anspruchsvoller, beim zweiten erkennt man dann vieles wieder. Innere fand ich persnlich absolut toll, mit gutem Bedsideteaching usw. Chirurgie war auch gut. (Wobei ich eh zum Team Innere gehre :P) DIe Lernbelastung in den zwei Semester ist etwas hher. Da man ein ganzes Semester hat und am Ende dann mehrere Abschlussklausuren (z.B. Innere, Geriatrie, klinPharma bzw. Chirurgie, NHV, Notfallmedizin). Unter dem Semester kommt es immer auf die aktuelle Spezialisierung an, die gerade dran ist (Herz-/Gefchirurgie war z.B. wenig Anwesenheitspflicht/Seminare, Allgemeinchirurgie hatte man einiges zu tun).
Und dann kommen Block III und IV mit den restlichen Fchern. Diese sind wieder in 4-Wochen-Blcke aufgeteilt und sind meiner Meinung nach auch wieder sehr entspannt. Klar, die Woche vor der Klausur muss man schon auch mal Lernen. Insgesamt ist der Zeitaufwand aber ertrglich und meiner Meinung nach hat man mehr Zeit als in der Vorklinik. Was vielleicht aber auch daran liegt, dass man endlich entspannter wird. Und natrlich muss man auch sagen, dass durch die Altklausuren auch vieles angenehmer und einfacher gemacht wird ;)
Eine Besonderheit von Heidelberg ist dann auch noch das Freisemester, das jeder Student zur Verfgung hat. Hier ist erwnscht, dass man seine Doktorarbeit macht. Wie es wohl auch 80-90% der Heidelberger Studenten machen. Letztlich kann man die Zeit aber auch gut fr Famulaturen, Urlaub, Erasmus gut gebrauchen. Und ich wrde auch behaupten, dass ein groer Teil der Studenten (zumindest gefhlt ist es ein groer Teil  :Big Grin: ) hier nicht in Regelstudienzeit fertig ist, sondern  1 bis 2 Semester lnger braucht (auch wegen der Doktorarbeit, aber auch weil man locker die Blcke III und IV so hin und herschieben kann wie es gerade mit Urlaub und Co passt.
Was das Thema neue Freunde finden angeht. Natrlich gibt es hier viele die ihre Freundeskreise schon seit dem Prpkurs im ersten Semester haben. Aber 1. kommen sehr viele Uniwechsler/aus dem Ausland nach dem Physikum zu uns. Die sind ja alle auf der Suche nach neuen Leuten. Und 2. muss man sich auch als "alteingesessener" Heidelberger Student immer wieder nach neuen Leuten umsehen, da durch die Blockaufteilung und dadurch das jeder so ein bisschen seinen eigenen Studienplan durchluft (weil die Doktorarbeit in den Weg kam, weil man nicht in den selben Block wie die Freunde eingeteilt wurde, ...) pltzlich niemand den man kennt in den Seminaren mit einem sitzt. Also nicht verzagen. Und wir sind auch gar nicht so schlimm und streberhaft wie immer behauptet wird :P

Ah und das mit Konkurrenzkampf ... kann ich nicht verstehen. Ich wei ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, wo man den ausleben sollte? Es gibt berall genug Pltze in den Seminaren etc. Natrlich gibt es wie berall mal Besserwisser die mit ihrem Wissen im Seminar angeben, aber was solls? Die gabs auch schon zu Schulzeiten und die wirds auch in ganz Deutschland geben.

----------


## Kakadu

Hey,

nachdem ich mein TMS-Ergebnis erfahren habe, werde ich meine *Ortsprferenzen* ndern.

*Tbingen* werde ich auf Platz 1 setzen, (das hat v.a. finanzielle und private Grnde, kann aber knapp werden, da ich auf 0,7 komme, Grenzwert war 0,8)

entweder *Heidelberg-Mannheim* _oder_ *Freiburg* auf Platz 2 (beide Orte verlangen Ortsprferenz 1 oder 2),

bei den Pltzen 3 bis 6 bin ich mir noch unsicher, weil (oder obwohl) ich schon viel auf Studycheck gelesen habe  :Confused: 
Ich htte an folgenden Orten relativ gute Chancen:
*Erlangen-Nrnberg* 0,7 (Grenzwert war 0,9)
*Ulm* 1,3 (Grenzwert war 1,5),
*Mnchen* 0,7 (Grenzwert war 1,1), 
*Regensburg* 0,6 (Grenzwert war 1,0).

Frankfurt, Gieen, Kln, Marburg und Kiel: berall gute Chancen, die Entfernung wre mir aber zu weit.

Mnchen (teuer) wrde ich wohl auf den letzten Platz setzen.

Mag mir jemand Tipps geben? ich bin v.a. an Erfahrungen aus der Vorklinik interessiert. Wenn ich richtig recherchiert habe, handelt es sich bei o.g. Unis um Regelstudiengnge, sodass ein Wechsel / Tausch nach dem Physikum evtl. mglich wre.

Ist das Studium gut organisiert? Sind die (meisten) Dozenten engagiert und fair?
Was die Stadt betrifft: Es darf gerne klein und berschaubar sein.

Ich freue mich ber jede - auch ganz kurze - Antwort  :Smilie:  und wnsche euch ein schnes Wochenende 

Kakadu

----------


## davo

ber Mannheim hab ich VIEL mehr positives gehrt als ber Freiburg. Und ber Erlangen und Regensburg deutlich mehr positives als ber Mnchen und Ulm.

Aber das Beruhigende ist: Die groe Mehrheit wird berall Arzt  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kakadu

Danke, davo!

*Und @ all:*

Tut mir leid, dass meine Anfrage 2 x erscheint; ich dachte, der erste Versuch htte nicht geklappt   :Nixweiss: (im Vorklinik-Forum).

----------


## Heerestorte

> Hey,
> 
> Ist das Studium gut organisiert? Sind die (meisten) Dozenten engagiert und fair?
> Was die Stadt betrifft: Es darf gerne klein und berschaubar sein.
> 
> Ich freue mich ber jede - auch ganz kurze - Antwort  und wnsche euch ein schnes Wochenende 
> 
> Kakadu


In Ulm sind die Dozenten in der Vorklinik echt gut.
Und auer Histo ist auch echt alles gut machbar, aber so ein Rausschmeier aka Unbeliebtes Fach gibt es berall.
In Regensburg ist das glaub Chemie in der Vorklinik. 

Die Stadt ist klein, berschaubar, hat mit der Donau einen hohen Lebenswert und viele Freizeitangebote.
Bodensee halbwegs nah, ebenso wie sterreich. Wrde wieder hier studieren.

----------


## Kiddo

Ulm ist eine unheimlich schne Stadt. Wre ich nicht in der Gegend um Marburg persnlich gebunden gewesen, wre ich auch nach Ulm gegangen.

In Marburg ist die Vorklinik gut machbar. Das Rausprffach Marburgs ist Physiologie. Da mussten viele mehrfach zu den Klausuren antreten. Der klinische Abschnitt ist relativ entspannt. Es gibt sehr gute Lehre und Fcher, bei denen man das Gefhl hat, dass die Kollegen nicht wissen, was Lehre berhaupt bedeutet. Ich denke aber mal, dass es die an jeder Uni geben wird.

----------


## Chrizzl88

Hallo,
ich wrde mich ber einen aktuellen Bericht ber Hamburg freuen, habe nur ab Seite 100 geschaut.  :Smilie:

----------


## Humani9019

Hallo,

knnte jemand einen aktuellen Bericht zu 
Halle und Greifswald schreiben? 

VG, 
Humani9019

----------


## Knuffel

Hallo, kann vielleicht jemand was zur *Vorklinik in Mnchen* sagen?  :Grinnnss!:  Die meisten Berichte dazu sind schon etwas lter. Vielen Dank schonmal!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Mr. Fox

> Hallo, kann vielleicht jemand was zur *Vorklinik in Mnchen* sagen?  Die meisten Berichte dazu sind schon etwas lter. Vielen Dank schonmal!


Bin im fnften Semester in Mnchen, habe die Vorklinik also vor Kurzem hinter mir gelassen.

Tja, wo soll man anfangen ... Die Meinungen gehen sehr auseinander, je nachdem was man sich erwartet hat. Und da die meisten auch nur eine einzige medizinische Fakultt kennenlernen, ist der Vergleich schwierig. Was interessiert dich denn genau? Die Vorklinik ist lang und abwechslungsreich, und ich knnte hier bestimmt 20 A4 Seiten schreiben  :Big Grin:

----------


## FuchsiBuchsi

Die wichtigste Frage: Prft Wurzi noch?  ::-angel: 

Ich fand die Aufteilung gut und sehr sinnig. Der Start direkt mit Anatomie. Andere Unis verschwenden ein ganzes Semester fr die kleinen Fcher und bomben den Rest der Zeit die Studis mit den drei groen Fchern parallel zu. An der LMU kommst du mit Lernen gut mit, selbst wer mal was wiederholen muss.

Die Ausstattung ist top. iMacs fr alle im Histokurs. Um die 40 (?schtze, schon lnger her  :Grinnnss!:  ) Krperspender. Biochemie und Physio im modernen Campus Martinsried mit der schnsten Mensa der Stadt, hellen Seminarrumen, viel Platz drauen zum chillen in der Sonne. Jeder Standort hat eine Bibliothek. Ich hatte trotz der Masse an Studenten nie ein organisatorisches Problem. Lief von vorn bis hinten reibungslos.

Es wird viel Theater um Physik gemacht. Geprft wird letztendlich Level 9. Klasse. Gleichung raussuchen. Umstellen. Ausrechnen. Fertig. Viel Drama um nichts. Beim Praktikum waren wir fast immer nach der Hlfte der Zeit fertig. Die Betreuer waren alle sehr nett und hilfsbereit.

Ein groer Vorteil neben all den Benefits der schnen Stadt an sich, du hast nach der Vorklinik die Wahl, weiterhin verschult an der LMU oder Freizeitparadies TUM.

----------


## Knuffel

Hallo ihr Zwei, vielen Dank fr eure Antworten!  :Grinnnss!: 

Sind die Prfungen in Mnchen denn machbar? Speziell vor Histo und den Prptestaten habe ich ziemlich Respekt, da das ja eine wahnsinnig groe Menge an Lernstoff ist und ich mir tatschlich beim Auswendig lernen manchmal echt schwer tue, vor allem wenn man sich die Dinge (wie in Histo und Biochemie) nicht so richtig "vorstellen" kann  :Blush: 

Wie ist es denn in Mnchen wenn man mal eine Prfung verhaut, gibts die Nachprfungen dann zeitnah oder verliert man automatisch ein oder sogar zwei Semester? Habe gehrt Biochemie sei in Mnchen ziemlich schwer, ist das tatschlich so?  :was ist das...?: 

Wie habt ihr denn die Klausur zum Seminar Neuroanatomie empfunden? Habe gehrt diese sei wohl an einigen Unis recht schwer, war das in Mnchen bei euch auch so?

Hattet ihr generell das Gefhl dass in der Vorklinik bewusst stark rausgeprft wurde? An einigen Unis gibt es ja im klinischen Teil weniger Pltze als in der Vorklinik, weshalb das "notwendig" ist, schtze das drfte in Mnchen nicht so der Fall sein weil es ja dann im klinischen Teil die LMU und die TU gibt, oder irre ich mich? 

Habt ihr schnell Anschluss gefunden, auch wenn dort jedes Jahr so viele Erstsemester sind?  :hmmm...:  habe etwas Angst, da irgendwie unterzugehen  :bhh: 

Kann man sich aussuchen ob TUM oder LMU nach der Vorklinik? Habe mal gelesen dass das nach den Noten geht, ist das immer noch so oder haben nur die "Cracks" die Chance zu whlen?  :Big Grin:  Wo seid ihr denn gelandet, und knnt ihr davon ein bisschen berichten?  :Smilie:

----------


## davo

> Hattet ihr generell das Gefhl dass in der Vorklinik bewusst stark rausgeprft wurde? An einigen Unis gibt es ja im klinischen Teil weniger Pltze als in der Vorklinik, weshalb das "notwendig" ist, schtze das drfte in Mnchen nicht so der Fall sein weil es ja dann im klinischen Teil die LMU und die TU gibt, oder irre ich mich?


Ich halte das sowieso nur fr ein Gercht. Habe schon mit Leuten von vielen Unis gesprochen und bisher noch von nirgendwo gehrt, dass irgendwo "rausgeprft" wurde  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## minifussel

> Ich halte das sowieso nur fr ein Gercht. Habe schon mit Leuten von vielen Unis gesprochen und bisher noch von nirgendwo gehrt, dass irgendwo "rausgeprft" wurde


Naaaa... Das versucht zurzeit unser BC Typ ganz stark  ::-dance:

----------

